# My TV appearance...i'm the zombie that sneaks in behind the anchors



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

you make a great zombie!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

You looked terrific!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Is that your next IronStock attire?

Looks like you had fun there Paul.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hee Heeeeee, I want to be a professional Zomie!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice costume ..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're a star, can I have your autograph?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's hilarious Paul!

I like how you actually explained to us that you're the one who's the zombie! LOL!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice job ........my be next time you could have Hauntforum .com on the back of your tie, and have it flip over .......oops sorry about that


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Weren't you supposed to carry off the girl or something?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice..excellent!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now you need your own TV Show.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DeathTouch said:


> Now you need your own TV Show.


I can see it now - DIY's "Desperate Graveyards"


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job! Did you do your own makeup?


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. Yes, I did my own makeup and costume. It's a look I created a few years back working as a walk-around character at Six Flags KY Kingdom. I wore the same get-up at Ironstock '06 and in the original "Dead Moon Rising" movie. Glad you all enjoyed it!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow paul that looked like fun creeped out the anchor -she didnt know what to do


----------

